
OWASP Mobile Security Testing Guide - sushi_2k123
https://github.com/OWASP/owasp-mstg
======
y0ghur7_xxx
I interacted a bit with the OWASP community a few years ago, and it seemed to
me the O on OWASP is not really there. It feels like the community is made of
a few guys, the typical stereotype pentester: a bit arrogant, and difficult to
communicate with when you have different views.

Sorry for the negative post, but there are no comments on this story and I
felt like I needed to say this.

~~~
thinkmassive
The linked manual is available for free in multiple formats, and the README
specified multiple ways for potential contributors to become involved. How
would you suggest it be made more open?

~~~
JamesBarney
I think he was referring to the process used to create the material.

